# what is this?



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

the stems to roots are purple...
in a bed seemingly planted on purpose (not a weed?)
obviously needs watering :spinsmiley:

location is southern maine


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Looks like a variety of ligularia, it does not like dry feet.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I would agree also. I have one. it's died down now but it produces a yellow flower I think. needs lots of water which I didn't give it this year. ~Georgia.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks !! Looking forward to the flowers next year!


----------

